# udev won't start

## quasar

after an 'emerge -avuDN world' the new version of udev during startup I get the following error message

ERROR: udev needs service(s) udev-mount 

This of course causes a lot of other services to fail because udev never started. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with udev-mount because if I do a

/etc/init.d/udev-mount start

it runs without errors. But then running 

/etc/init.d/udev start 

gives me the exact same error message as during start up. I can't run X because i cant get udev to start. Anyone know how to fix this?Last edited by quasar on Sat Dec 10, 2011 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

You've upgraded udev from ... to ...?

Where there any other significant packages that got updated ?

Are you sure you've ran etc-update after update ?

----------

## quasar

it was version 171-r2 to 171-r3

There were 14 emerges in that session the only one that looks like it could effect this is openRC which was from 0.9.4 to 0.9.7

i  ran etc-update after this emerge

----------

## quasar

I can now comfirm that the problem is with openrc. The problem goes away if i downgrade to sys-apps/openrc-0.9.4

----------

## ultraincognito

Upgrade openrc puts problems always. It's annoying. I have OpenRC version 0.8.3-r1 and am not going to upgrade it.

----------

